
NSA/GCHQ/CES Infecting Innocent Computers Worldwide - robin_reala
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/08/nsagchqcesc_inf.html
======
DanBC
I find it incredibly frustrating that only now people are waking up to what
the cipherpunks have been saying for many years. It's like people heard all
the talk of malicious governments and untrustworthy environments and dismissed
that as something that would only happen in China or NK or some other similar
oppressive state. And then the penny drops - no! We're talking about the US
and the UK and every other government! And those warnings were not theory, but
true.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
One of the comments there also expresses frustration:

    
    
       Pardon the despairing/whining tone here, but WhereTF
       does one go for solutions to this stuff, instead of
       just a long (long long long) and lengthening list of
       problem?
    

It's depressing just how bad things are. But the software we use makes it so
easy. We think we're secure using SSL, but then Apple's SSL and OpenSSL both
turn out to have major major vulnerabilities. How many exploits does Windows
have? Thousands? I bet that Microsoft has patched a thousand "critical"
vulnerabilities. So how many thousands remain?

People are now becoming aware of how bad things are. But it isn't realistic to
expect _every_ government to change its behavior. So we _must_ develop
computers that can't be hacked. By anybody. Yeah, I know how silly it is for
me to even type that.

------
Nanzikambe
So how long will it be before spurious leakers are introduced to the fold to
dilute the truth with provably false material? And return this topic to the
realm of the paranoid and conspiracy nuts?

Not implying that this is the case here, just curious.

~~~
diafygi
I suppose it is part of a journalist's job to vet leakers.

